# Turn cooler into leaning post



## Breeze Fabricators

Do you have one of those flip flop back rest on a cooler? They are too short to sit on and see over the bow and not tal enough to stand up and lean against. Below is a great way to make it into a comfortable leaning post with space under it to store tackle boxes ect.


















:thumbsup:




Call The Pros at Breeze 850 554 6172


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Whats price range? I like the idea forsure.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

That's Awsome.


----------



## rcmay

How much?


----------



## bayougrande

i'm actually building one right now.... it's gonna be sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon

How much does it cost installed? may be intereseted . Thanks.


----------



## Seachaser 186

Now that's a great idea! I was just thinking about removing mine and replacing with a lean post. May have to reconsider.


----------

